# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  TECNOFILM S.A.C.

## mrios

Ofrecemos soluciones a la medida de sus necesidades, para empaque secundario brindándoles productos de calidad, en el tiempo ofrecido, la cantidad acordada y a precios competitivos. *
Fabricamos y comercializamos *  Films Termocontraibles con y sin impresión, en presentación de mangas, láminas.Films de Polietileno de Baja Densidad (PEBD) con y sin impresión en presentación de mangas, láminas y bolsas.Films para la Agricultura, en presentación de mulchs e invernaderos, agrofilm y sacos.  
Contactos:  *Zona Norte:*
Miguel Rios
E: miguel.rios@tecnofilm.pe
C: 937182510 F: (01) 399-6458  *Zona Sur:*
Cesar Alcala
E: cesar.alcala@tecnofilm.pe
C: 937182493 F: (01) 399-6458

----------


## limp21

image-asset.jpgtu puedes hacer empaques asi para maca? y cuanto me saldria el ciento con mi diseño

----------

